# Steam patch für napolean total war auf anderen rechner kopieren



## Krabbat (27. April 2011)

*Steam patch für napolean total war auf anderen rechner kopieren*

hallo an alle,
hab mir napoleon total war gekauft und jetzt zeigt steam mit an, dass das patchen mehr als einen tag dauern soll!!!
ein freund von mir hat den patch aber schon seit längerem runtergeladen, kann ich den ihrgendwie auf meinen pc rüberkopieren?


----------



## amdfreak (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steam patch für napolean total war auf anderen rechner kopieren*

Das denke ich nicht, ausser wenn du alle Dateien vom N:TW Ordner kopierst ; aber das Update kann doch nicht 1 Tag dauern... Versuch doch mal, das Spiel von Steam patchen zu lassen, dann siehst du ja, ob es wirklich mehr als einen tag dauert


----------

